
Startups are the new deferred life plan - caser
https://medium.com/@casey_rosengren/startups-are-the-new-deferred-life-plan-7f23d06eb1f3#.n4g9gv666
======
dbdriscoll
So true, and fully agree and love the quote by Randy Komisar from his book,
The Monk and the Riddle: “At key points in my life, I’ve found it helpful to
ask myself a simple question about what I was doing at that moment: What would
it take for you to be willing to spend the rest of your life on [it]?”

